
An asteroid just buzzed past Earth, and we barely noticed in time - napolux
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07-25/an-asteroid-just-buzzed-past-earth-and-we-barely-noticed-in-time/11347402?pfmredir=sm
======
ufmace
It probably doesn't help much that all of our asteroid detection is through
passive means. But then we don't necessarily want to go around blasting
gigawatts of radar energy around the whole solar system either - better hope
there aren't any not-so-friendly aliens watching the skies.

------
jjcolburnipson
What does "barely" noticed it mean?

~~~
chownie
I think in this case it's referring to how early the asteroid was detected.
Either it travelled so fast or our detection of asteroids is poor, because we
only just detected it before it passed us.

~~~
ksaj
It was coming from the general direction of the sun. Nobody could see it until
it got really close.

